# Diagnose me..



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits... 

Bursts of anger and frustration
Don't take criticism well
Isolationism
Porn and sex addiction (but not acting out)
Think the shoe is always about to fall off
Fear of abandonment 
Fear of spouse cheating
Fear of death
Fear of job loss (same job 15 years) 
Few friends but all close
Most comfortable alone 
Tremendous shame for past mistakes 
don't like to disappoint others and want to make them happy


----------



## tenac (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going with borderline personality disorder + GAD.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

No idea, but if you haven't seen a Dr. please do. I just saw one for my hormones and depression and just the hormones she put me on, in 1 day, I am telling you, it's like the weight of the world has been lifted off my shoulders. I could cry thinking of all the years I've spent feeling tense/worried and thinking I just needed to "deal with it" when it was some simple brain chemistry. You may not have to feel all this fear and anxiety.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Your just ****ed up like the rest of us

Makes you completely normal


55


----------



## thebard77 (May 24, 2015)

cavenger said:


> Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits...
> 
> Bursts of anger and frustration
> Don't take criticism well
> ...


All of the things you describe are symptoms of hypervigilance which is in itself a symptom of both PTSD and Anxiety disorder. Without more information it is not possible to know. Only a qualified mental health provider can properly document a history and provide you with a diagnosis. You should seek assistance. I suffered with hypervigilance and PTSD for years until I found a counselor who had a similar childhood experiences and was able to unlock the answers I so desperately sought. In a very real way she saved my life. I don't know your situation but I know how debilitating and exhausting hypervigilance can be. Help is there if you seek it.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Low self esteem
Insecurity
Acting-out
Generalized anxiety disorder
Introvert/agoraphobic
Borderline tendencies (but impossible to make a diagnosis on such limited info)

Please get yourself to a therapist pronto. In the meantime, stop by Barnes and Noble and pick up as many books as you can find on the aforementioned topics. Or Google them all and take lots of notes/printouts.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

run of the mill child of an alcoholic and you now have control and anxiety issues. probably second child of 4.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

You are the son of a narcissistic father. Probably first child.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Un-Aware.

Attachments are the cause of your suffering.

Read this:

http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/tonyawareness.pdf


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

cavenger said:


> Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits...
> 
> Bursts of anger and frustration
> Don't take criticism well
> ...


See a Doctor to see a therapist. Not on-line amateurs.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

It sounds like you already started diagnosing yourself when you made the list. Now that you are aware of them do the same thing a professional has done and research them. I am positive that as you do a common thread will connect them all. Tug this string out of the twine ball that is your life and you are on your way. A good therapist may help. I would avoid a doctor for now, since in all likelihood their response will be to pull out the script pad and put you on medication.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

cavenger said:


> Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits...
> 
> Bursts of anger and frustration
> Isolationism
> ...


These are the only ones I find troubling but even fear of abandonment can be normal-ish, depending on your history. I think most of these issues are childhood related, would you like your childhood experiences with the rest of the class?


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

cavenger said:


> Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits...
> 
> Think the shoe is always about to fall off



I can't comment much on the other psychological issues, but I was thinking for this one maybe try some Velcro shoes. OR shoes that stay on easier without you having to tie them. I too worry about my shoes falling off since they're always coming un-tied.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Age?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> See a Doctor to see a therapist. Not on-line amateurs.


Or even online professionals! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm no doctor and I don't know, but this site talks about cures for flatulence. Maybe there's a solution there? 

The Top 10 Vegetables That Cause Gas - Flatulence Cures


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't think self diagnoses is appropriate here. A qualified professional mental health professional is a better choice.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Grogmiester said:


> I don't think self diagnoses is appropriate here. A qualified professional mental health professional is a better choice.


It's hard for me to believe some folks don't know this. 

I'm not being hard on you or anyone else that stated this. Just seems so obvious to me. 

I guess that's why I was joking about the flatulence.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes... I'm not taking responses to this as of you guys are credentialed.... Lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

cavenger said:


> Lol


Are you only here for entertainment?


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I'm not here just laughing. I'm here to take serious what kinds of changes I can make to make myself a better person. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

What precedes the bursts of anger?





cavenger said:


> Stepping out here... Without me telling you anything about me... Here are my traits...
> 
> Bursts of anger and frustration
> Don't take criticism well
> ...


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like depression to me. I had a lot of those feelings before I was treated for depression. I have 50 years at my job, co-authored the reference book the industry uses, appeared on TV, provided advice to politicians and governments around the year and still used to worry about losing my job and not finding any work. For me it is due to old age. What if my company goes under? Who will hire a 65 year old guy? I live in a retirement community so there are no good paying jobs here where they mostly hire people part time to not have to pay benefits. I have a large salary that I could never duplicate where I moved to. Angered easily, stopped seeing all friends. I can go months without leaving my house (still a problem) and pretty much the rest of the things you listed. 

I could not sleep due to negative thinking that kept me awake with worry or until I could figure out plan B. Talk to your doctor. It may take months to find the right antidepressant for you that does not have bad side effects like taking away your sex life but keep at it and hopefully you will find the right thing. If you are adverse to pills, see a Psychologist because they can help you get better with talk therapy. For me, my insurance only covered a few Psychologist visits and therapy can take a long time. With the pills I was feeling better in about a month and now I no longer obsessively have negative thoughts, fear losing my job and generally feel happy all the time. The only side effect which is annoying is a little blurred vision at times but I rather have that then do want to stay in bed all the time and worry about things that never came to pass. Good luck. Talk to your doc. I refused to do so for so long until my wife told me that she could not bear to see me the way I used to be. Now she knows immediately when I stop taking my pills. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

@cavenger,

I honestly didn't think this was serious. You didn't come back for so long. 

Here is my guess and then I will follow with what I think you should do about it.

My guess is you have Depression, Anxiety and some Social Anxiety. All of these things can be worked through with medications and counseling with a good counselor, and there are many.

I'm telling you here what I think you should do about it. Go to your general practitioner and tell him/her. Ask for a longer appointment and talk. He/she will likely suggest you see a psychologist and then the psychologist will likely suggest you see a psychiatrist for a prescription. Sometimes, the general practitioner will tell you to go directly to a psychiatrist. 

The main difference in the two is the psychiatrist can diagnose you and prescribe meds to help you feel better and cope, especially while going to sessions with a good psychologist. The two will confer and you may have to see the psychiatrist from time to time to check on how you are doing with the meds prescribed. 

So, that's my suggestion. I thought I posted that somewhere. Maybe you wanted more? That's all I can give. You have to decide to work on it. No one here can really do anything other than suggest things, unless they are a psychologist/psychiatrist. Still, you have to actually work on it yourself with their help. There is really no magic.


----------

